# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Stomatella? Lesma ?

## Julio Macieira

Olá  :Olá: 

Novo bicharoco descoberto

----------


## Vasco Lobao

[QUOTE=Julio Macieira]Olá  :Olá: 

Novo bicharoco descoberto



Boas julio  :SbOk5:  

Estou a ver q não sou o unico com bicharada dessa no aqua  :SbSourire2:  

Tenho uma suposta "lesma" dessas com cerca de 1 cm de comprimento mas na cõr preta  :HaEbouriffe:   até agora não fez nenhum estrago no aqua, como tal vai crescendo  :yb665:  

Um abraço

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Júlio
Pela pesquisa que fiz tem todo o ar de ser uma _Stomatella sp._ , talvez _Stomatella impertusa_ ou _varians

http://www.abrisousroche.com/EauMer/...a-varians-.jpg

http://www.abrisousroche.com/EauMer/...vertebres.html
_
http://www.manandmollusc.net/advance...tropoda-1.html

é alguivora e como defesa pode largar o pé adiposo

aqui a _Stomatella varia_ 

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-05/rs/index.php

aqui a família

http://www.conchology.be/en/availabl...=STOMATELLIDAE

e aqui (as conchas até que valem bem, 5 ou 6 euros)

http://www.conchology.be/en/availabl...pecies%20100#f

Além disso a comparação que o Vasco Lobão faz, também ajuda a apontar nesse sentido, porque eu também tenho dessas pretas e são _Stomatella_.

http://www.peteducation.com/category...ls=16&cat=1906

http://www.dafni.com/mollusca/spec_1.htm

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro  :Olá: 

Pois.. Stomatella acredito ser. O problema é que tem no maximo 3mm o que dificulta uma identificação, só por si dificil de identificar.

A concha não me parece formar espiral. Não sei se será por ser demasiado pequena ainda.

Nesta altura inclinar-me-ia para a identificar como sendo uma Stomatella planulata

Puro "chuto" claro  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  Será?! (estes bichos insistem em não trazer passaporte :EEK!:  :yb624:  :yb624: )

então vê aqui

http://images.google.pt/images?q=Sto...hl=pt-PT&gbv=2

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

Houve uma altura do aquario em que tinha milhares desses bichos muito pequeninos. Agora são bastante menos e com um tamanho bem maior. Também de côr preta.A carapaça forma uma espiral muito pequena na zona posterior, descaido para um dos lados. São bichos inofensivos e bons comedores de algas/detritos ( não tocam em bryopsis, asparagopsis, valonia ).

Abraços
Nuno Silva

----------


## Julio Macieira

*Stomatella planulata

*Parece-me uma boa probablilidade  :yb665:

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boas,

As minhas tem uma caracteristica engraçada. Quando as apanho se tocar na parte final da cauda ela desprende-se e fica a abanar... como nas lagartixas. Deve ser uma estrategia de defesa semelhante. Experimentem.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas,
> 
> As minhas tem uma caracteristica engraçada. Quando as apanho se tocar na parte final da cauda ela desprende-se e fica a abanar... como nas lagartixas. Deve ser uma estrategia de defesa semelhante. Experimentem.


 :Olá: Viva Nuno, 
Bem observado
Se consultares o volume nº 4 do The Modern Coral Reef Aquarium do Svein A. Fossa e Alf Jacob Nilsen - ISBN 3-928 19-22-4 da editora Birgit Schmettkamp Verlag, página 57, poderás ler que os Stomatella têm como estratégia de defesa 




> The Stomatellinae have an unusual way of defending themselves against predators. When they are being attacked they sever a small part of their foot. This part then lies on the bottom and by moving it, the attention of the predator is attracted, while the snail as such flees. The (lost) part of the foot is later regenerated. This type of behaviour is most conspicuous in Stomatella auricula, but it occurs generally in the entire group





> Os Stomatellinae têm um modo invulgar de se defenderem contra predadores. Quando estão a ser atacados, separam uma pequena parte do seu pé. Esta parte fica então no fundo movendo-se, o predador é atraído enquanto que o gastrópode aproveita para fugir. A parte (perdida) do pé é mais tarde regenerada. Este tipo de comportamento é muito conspícuo na Stomatella auricula, mas ocorre geralmente no grupo inteiro


Justamente o que informas. Ó Júlio o teu também larga um pedaço do pé que abana, ou seja, faz o que é descrito acima? Tens de ir vendo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

A que encontrei no aquário tinha 3 mm (por certo nunca mais a vejo) o tamanho do pé, só se for visto ao microscópio  :SbSourire2:

----------

